# Bringing my R34 GTR VSpec to U.S



## Stevo8800 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey all!

Now the 2nd owner(1st UK!) of a 1999 R34 GTR VSpec but have recently been approached regarding working opportunities in good'ol U.S of A.

Can only find extremely limited info on whether I can take the GTR over there with me if/when I move. Have read all sorts about 25 year rule and high emmissions etc but have seen pleny articles, vids and posts from R34 owners driving theirs on roads in U.S.

Can anybody provide some useful(car specific) info to aide in my decision?!?!

please and thanks


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd have a read on here first, and see if that helps ?

Importing a Motor Vehicle | U.S. Customs and Border Protection

If you decide it's a feasible option, and you want to ship the car, give me a shout.

Robbie


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

We have a couple customers with 34's and both have them registered through an LLC.

Getting the car into the states is the difficult part. It's somewhat easy to get it state legalized. It's at the Federal level that most have issues, hence why most don't deal with it and just get it tagged on the state level.

I can give you some contact info for one of the guys that has 2 34's here. Maybe he can help you out.

Cory


----------



## Stevo8800 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the quick responses! 

All info/contacts etc much appreciated...

Only 2 weeks into ownership but head over heels ***55357;***56845;***55357;***56845; haha


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I have been working on the Nissan Skyline GT-R for over 15 years. I have done importation, crash testing, emissions certification. There is no one else with more knowledge about this subject as it relates to the US. So you can listen to me or not. Most people spew BS about a buddy or friend of a friend. 

Realistically its not possible legally to import the car to the US permanently legally until its over 25 years old. People sneak cars in all the time, and there are some here. However an R34 is a high profile car, and more than 1 or 2 have been seized by US customs.

There are ways to legally import it for a year on a TIB, there are other ways to get it here, but all depends on what you want to do. 

I'm Gonna Put OBD II On My Nissan Skyline GT-R | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for jumping in tyndago.
I looked at moving to the US earlier this year and after a lot or reasearch have to agree with your assessment.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Easiest way, dont move back till its 25 years old  whats the rush to get there, crappy fuel, majority of the roads are boring compared to Scotland! And every cop will hound you in the car no matter what.


----------



## Dayde (Feb 10, 2012)

I've done a bit of research on importing an R34 into the US, and it's not feasible. Your best bet is to try to acquire one that made it here legally when Motorex was importing them, but they are rare. Even then, you always run the risk of a government seizure.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

It always baffles me why the government are so against GT-R's in the states, I mean look at some of the modified 5hit boxes that are on the road over there that are death traps that are perfectly legal to own and drive.

Take a nice R34 over there though with it's modern(ish) crash protection, airbags etc. etc. that is a million times more safer than a lot of cars on the road and nooooo that is highly illegal and risk of siezure 

It's a crazy world we live in for sure !!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

r33gtsman said:


> It always baffles me why the government are so against GT-R's in the states, I mean look at some of the modified 5hit boxes that are on the road over there that are death traps that are perfectly legal to own and drive.


Nope. Its all about Mercedes. 

"Its heard all the time on the internet, the Nissan Skyline is illegal in the USA. To the layperson, they may hear this and take it as gospel. It used to be you would hear its illegal because it is right hand drive. You would hear that it is illegal because it was too fast. Neither of which is true. Here is the true reason that the Nissan Skyline is illegal in the US, Mercedes Benz North America.

What does Mercedes Benz have to do with a Nissan Skyline? Picture yourself as Mercedes Benz North America, the official distributor of Mercedes Benz. As the distributor you setup the dealer networks, handle parts and warranty, import the cars, setup pricing, and make money off each Mercedes Benz sold in the US. Enter the “gray market” cars. Gray market cars are cars that are imported, but not though official distributors. The gray market cars don’t have a warranty, they are not supported by a dealer network, but here is what they are……CHEAPER. In the consumer driven dollar and cents market place, the cheaper car, is the one the consumer wants.

In December 1984, Time Magazine published this article about gray market luxury cars. In the article, they mention that the change in the dollars value via the exchange rate, can mean up to a $12,000 savings for a buyer of an imported gray market car, vs a model purchased at a US dealer. They mention that as many as 50,000 automobiles could have been brought into the US in 1985. "

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: This is the Reason the Nissan Skyline is Illegal in the US


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the interesting insight Sean all sound familiar 

Introduce some competition into a territory and they will use what ever dirty tactics as a group to try push you out!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can you not import it as a temporary thing? Like you can drive on foreign plates for a certain period or something?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Can you not import it as a temporary thing? Like you can drive on foreign plates for a certain period or something?


You can import it on a TIB.

NONRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
A vehicle registered in a country other than the United States may be imported for personal use by a non-resident of the United States for a period not to exceed one year. The vehicle cannot be sold while in the United States and must be exported within one year from the date of entry. This period cannot be extended under any circumstances. The importer’s passport number and the name of the country that issued the passport must be supplied on the HS-7 Declaration form. Use Box 5 on the HS-7 Declaration form.

Temporary vehicle import guidelines into the United States | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Register it in Canada/mexico and take a yearly road trip?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Register it in Canada/mexico and take a yearly road trip?


Mexico is next to impossible, although I did sell an R34 to a guy in Mexico once. Have to have the right connections there. Canada has a 15 year rule, so 1999's are ok to import now. Since Canada and Mexico are both contiguous, they handle border crossings a little differently. 

Remember real people are doing this stuff, if they think that you are trying to do something funny, they deny entry. Happened to a guy I know recently with his R34. Stopped at the border - go home, back to Canada.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't think they permit annual 'rollovers' Mike. Although Sean would know for sure. The authorities are not entirely stupid. Allowing up to 1 year temporary import, officially export it (Canada/Mexico?) for a couple of weeks and then bring back in for a year? Even the thickest Customs officer would spot that one.

More plausible perhaps, if you can afford it, is bring your car in for the year, export it again, then bring a DIFFERENT one in, for another year. Keep doing until you run out of cars, fuel, money, or get caught!

Presently Sean is doing big business on back of 25 year rule. In about 10 years he will be up to the R34!

DaveG


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

There isn't anything that anyone can come up with, that I have not seen in 15 years of doing this. Seriously. 

Seen it all, done most of it at one time or another. The rules are the rules. I don't like them either, but you can either follow them, or ignore them and be prepared for the consequences. 

Read up on Kaizo,and guys trying to import them as "kit cars." Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Kaizo

How about the guy importing the Land Rover Defenders, and swapping VIN plates?










According to the National Review, Bill and Jennifer Brinkley had a 1985 Land Rover Defender seized. Even though the owners claimed the vehicle was over 25 years old, DHS says the VIN had been altered on the vehicle.

From another report, Patterson Auto Sales in Wilmington, North Carolina was the common link on these 40 seized vehicles.

Like many of the old importing stories, someone gets away with something, and then they do it over and over. Eventually they get caught. Once they are caught, it isn't difficult to figure out all the vehicles that this person or business imported. In this case again, the 2nd or 3rd owners are the ones getting screwed. They are the ones losing both their money, and their vehicle. Some people may not have known the vehicles were later model vehicles, many people buying the cars probably did.

40 Land Rovers Seized in VIN Tampering Investigation | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ


----------



## In The Works (Nov 16, 2014)

If it hasn't been brought up already you can join Skyline Owners of America. Yes there are "gray" market cars over there but if they get caught by the NHTSB they will be seized and crushed. The guy that started that forum has ALOT of information and history on this subject! Hence why I bought a late R32. When my military tour here in Japan is over I can take my princess home with me!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

In The Works said:


> If it hasn't been brought up already you can join Skyline Owners of America. Yes there are "gray" market cars over there but if they get caught by the NHTSB they will be seized and crushed. The guy that started that forum has ALOT of information and history on this subject! Hence why I bought a late R32. When my military tour here in Japan is over I can take my princess home with me!


Who do you think taught those guys what they know? Just one example. 










Show Or Display: 1990 Nissan Nismo Skyline R32 GT-R - Approved

and another. http://www.motoiq.com/MagazineArticles/ID/3198/Vehicle-Importation-Understanding-the-25-Year-Old-Rule.aspx


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I think the best option is to sell the car to me and enjoy your stay in the USA. 

Pm details haha


----------

